# My New Baby Boy from Dalin Kennels



## MSDS (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello everyone....

So happy and excited to be a new Poodle Mom.....

Name............Ranger (Male)
Nickname......Waggie tail
Breeder.........Dalin Kennels NC
DOB..............12/13/15
Weight...........5.8 pounds
Color.............Apricot 
Pickup Date....5/10/16

Ranger is a true love bug and is always wagging his tail. Doing well with housebreaking so far outside no puppy pads. And he does not mind going out in the rain either.  

Lynn of Dalin Kennels was wonderful to work with she picked out for me the poodle with the details that I wanted. :adore: Also she met me at the airport which I flew from NJ picked up my baby and flew with him in cabin back to NJ. 

My first ever Poodle and first ever small breed dog. I also have a senior Golden Retriever and Ranger is so good with him and respectful no annoying puppy behavior. Ranger is also very good with the cat however the cat is not sure if she likes him yet. :afraid:


Tiny Poodles can you please post the pictures of Ranger....my posting pictures on forums skills are horrible. :alberteinstein:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome, and congratulations on your new baby! What an exciting time


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Welcome from me as well. It is so exciting to hear of new babies. Look forward to seeing pictures and hearing more about Ranger. If he is anything like Tiny Poodles' Timi, he will sure be a looker with personality.

Viking Queen


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to you and Ranger! Can't wait to see his pictures and hear how he's settling in. I hope he's got a Timi personality too!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Ranger is a big part of why I have such a bad case of puppy fever right now! I so wish that we could post video on here! Seeing him kiss Grandma Lynn goodbye and kiss his new mama hello was such a moving sight!
But pictures I can post, so check out this gorgeous boy!




































Here he is saying goodbye to his breeder Lynn DeRosa - it was so sweet to see him transfer the love straight from Grandma to his new Mama!







It shows you how little he is too - in all of he other pictures, you would think you were looking at a Spoo puppy, wouldn't you!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

A handsome boy indeed!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations, MSDS!!!!! Ranger looks PERFECT, and he just reeks of well-adjusted, ready for the world, puppy! Look at him, you can see how beautiful he is, but also he looks to have that great temperament we've come to appreciate in Timi and her relatives .


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A very handsome little redhead for sure! Congratulation and hope you have a wonderful puppyhood!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Ranger what a great name, congratulations, enjoy the puppy hood!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

OMG, what a doll :in-love:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

he does look like a spoo pup when not seen in size perspective. lovely color, too. congratulations. hope you will start a 52 week thread - tell tp to give you lessons on photo upload!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations! Ranger is a great looking boy!


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

What a cutie! ❤❤❤


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

What a sweetie! Congratulations.


----------



## MSDS (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you everyone!! We are having alot of love and enjoyment with Ranger....:dancing2::dancing2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> he does look like a spoo pup when not seen in size perspective. lovely color, too. congratulations. hope you will start a 52 week thread - tell tp to give you lessons on photo upload!



You know, I was never able to upload photos on the internet either, it easy to do on the IOS app, but if she doesn't have that, I can be of no help!
But the good news is that Ranger does not live that far from us, and hopefully we are going to have a Dalin play date soon, maybe with Timi's half brother and niece too, and you can be sure that I will take and share tons of photos then! Can you imagine, all of those Dalin's in flight at once?!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, congrats on the new baby. What wonderful color, do start a 52 week thread so we can all watch him grow up! Hope he keeps that wonderful red!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, MSDS, he's gorgeous and perfect in every way! ❤
Welcome to your new home Ranger!! You will have a lifetime of happiness with your new mom!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AngelAviary said:


> Welcome to the forum, congrats on the new baby. What wonderful color, do start a 52 week thread so we can all watch him grow up! Hope he keeps that wonderful red!



I would be happy to help with a 52 week thread, but FYI Lynn calls this apricot, not red. She believes that most red toys will fade significantly, but her apricots, which often look darker than what some would call red, either stay the same or deepen in intensity as they age!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

Wow! Toys usually aren't my thing because they so often have a very different structure and look about them, but if I didn't know I would have thought that first photo was a spoo puppy. I would own a toy like that in a heartbeat! And that's something I thought I'd never say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Congrats, very handsome little guy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> Wow! Toys usually aren't my thing because they so often have a very different structure and look about them, but if I didn't know I would have thought that first photo was a spoo puppy. I would own a toy like that in a heartbeat! And that's something I thought I'd never say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hope you don't mind, I am going to share your comment with his breeder, I think it will make her day!


----------



## MSDS (Feb 14, 2016)

Small dogs where not my thing had large breed dogs....however I love my little 5 pound boy. and will have more small breeds in the future. 

Lynn said the Apricot color will get darker in age. Also I see Ranger's coloring is different in many pictures depending on the lighting in the photo. Sometimes he seems darker in pictures then he really is.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I thought the exact same thing as Kayla. I'm a big dog person, and I rarely see a toy poodle I like because most of them look so different proportionally to me. Ranger is handsome though - I was actually going to ask how big he was because he didn't look like most toys I've seen. And of course, I've always admired Timi.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

kayla_baxter said:


> Wow! Toys usually aren't my thing because they so often have a very different structure and look about them, but if I didn't know I would have thought that first photo was a spoo puppy. I would own a toy like that in a heartbeat! And that's something I thought I'd never say.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You know, Toys really are wonderful to have. Most of the things you do with a Spoo, you can do also with a Toy ( emphasis on "most" ).. And ask any Toy who is feisty and energetic, they will tell you that they ARE Spoos ... But just in a smaller body!


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

As the owner of a feisty and energetic 5-month-old toy, I totally agree! In the dog park, other people keep commenting on how fast she runs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

FireStorm said:


> I thought the exact same thing as Kayla. I'm a big dog person, and I rarely see a toy poodle I like because most of them look so different proportionally to me. Ranger is handsome though - I was actually going to ask how big he was because he didn't look like most toys I've seen. And of course, I've always admired Timi.



Ranger is a little oversize as his Mom wanted, but this why, I am willing to wait as long as it takes for Lynn to get a very undersize girl for me because much as I want tiny, I am not willing to give up on having a perfectly proportioned beauty either!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ranger is a beautiful little guy! Congratulations!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> You know, Toys really are wonderful to have. Most of the things you do with a Spoo, you can do also with a Toy ( emphasis on "most" ).. And ask any Toy who is feisty and energetic, they will tell you that they ARE Spoos ... But just in a smaller body!


My BIL just said over the weekend that little dogs are not his thing, but that Zoe seems no different in every way than a big dog other than her size.She totally has changed his opinion of little dogs..

Ranger is so handsome and I am jealous that he will keep his color. Zoe was red/ apricot and now she has faded so much over the two years. I hope we are done with the fading and at least she can keep the color she has turned into.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

What size will Ranger end up? If we ever get another dog I would not want smaller than Zo.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> What size will Ranger end up? If we ever get another dog I would not want smaller than Zo.



Ranger's Mom can tell you about his size, but I can tell you that the absolute biggest oversize that I have seen from Lynn is ten pounds. They are very leggy poodles with long elegant necks that give them a tall appearance. At her withers Timi is maybe 1/4 inch taller thank Teaka, but together, Timi seems to tower over her.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> What size will Ranger end up? If we ever get another dog I would not want smaller than Zo.


Personally, I think Zoe is the perfect size! I have always liked my poos to end up around 6 to 7 lbs. Since we wanted our dogs with us on hikes and camping trips, any smaller would have been too hard on them. I remember one Summer where we took 3 dogs with us camping along the Oregon Coast, and it was just perfect! That was when we had a P/U and travel trailer, so traveling with 7 lbs Poodles was just right!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Personally, I think Zoe is the perfect size! I have always liked my poos to end up around 6 to 7 lbs. Since we wanted our dogs with us on hikes and camping trips, any smaller would have been too hard on them. I remember one Summer where we took 3 dogs with us camping along the Oregon Coast, and it was just perfect! That was when we had a P/U and travel trailer, so traveling with 7 lbs Poodles was just right!




I think she is the perfect size too, she is prob 8lbs. I was just wondering for future if it ever came to owning another poodle. Ranger sure is a gorgeous red!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

mom2Zoe said:


> I think she is the perfect size too, she is prob 8lbs. I was just wondering for future if it ever came to owning another poodle. Ranger sure is a gorgeous red!!!



Yes, I think that if you had some patience you could get a girl just like Ranger from Lynn. Probably less patience to get an oversized one than it is taking for me to get an undersized from her lol!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> My BIL just said over the weekend that little dogs are not his thing, but that Zoe seems no different in every way than a big dog other than her size.She totally has changed his opinion of little dogs..
> 
> Ranger is so handsome and I am jealous that he will keep his color. Zoe was red/ apricot and now she has faded so much over the two years. I hope we are done with the fading and at least she can keep the color she has turned into.


I now what you mean, my former husband got my first toy for me and said he wanted nothing to do with it as he liked big dogs, well needless to say the dog actually went on the job with him, he weighed 5.5 lbs. 

My dogs were reds and a deep now they are apricot, I wish they had stayed the shade of red they were


----------



## MSDS (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello everyone!! 

As per Lynn Ranger should top off between 6 and 7 pounds. Great size for me....He is getting groomed tomorrow so he may look thinner lol.....

I have heard and seen Poodles that are high strung and barkers....Lynn's Puppies are not. My Golden Retriever barks more....


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

MSDS said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> As per Lynn Ranger should top off between 6 and 7 pounds. Great size for me....He is getting groomed tomorrow so he may look thinner lol.....
> 
> I have heard and seen Poodles that are high strung and barkers....Lynn's Puppies are not. My Golden Retriever barks more....


That's great! I think that's a perfect size! Also, it's wonderful to be able to get a Poodle that isn't high strung or much of a barker. Personally, I always liked for my dogs to bark when I came home, or when someone knocks at the door( just to let me know someone is outside), but then to stop when I said "that's enough".


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

MSDS said:


> Hello everyone!!
> 
> As per Lynn Ranger should top off between 6 and 7 pounds. Great size for me....He is getting groomed tomorrow so he may look thinner lol.....
> 
> I have heard and seen Poodles that are high strung and barkers....Lynn's Puppies are not. My Golden Retriever barks more....


As if Ranger were not cute and beautiful enough, his temperament sounds just awesome!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

MSDS, you've got such a gorgeous boy, and to hear how rock solid he is temperament-wise doesn't surprise me . Though he may want to be a flyer like Timi is LOL!


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

Ranger is gorgeous! He has big paws to fill, being related to Timi and all (figuratively, not literally of course! :lol!

Also, I love your screen name MSDS!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

FYI PFers, Ranger's brother is still waiting for his perfect mama to come along!


----------

